# How to synchronize multiple metronomes



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Synchronization of Metronomes


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Physics is good fun.


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Very good! :lol:

Ligeti didn't mind they were not synchronized, but at the premiere he didn't remember to wind the metronomes until half an hour before the concert! :lol:


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Ha, that's cool.

I'd be interested in trying that to show my students. Must look into it.


----------

